# Arm workouts



## Metallibanger (Jan 15, 2008)

What do you guys and gals do for arms?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't do arm workouts. I do push/pull legs and my arms get hit hard from compound exercises. I add one isolation exercise for biceps at the end of a pull, and one isolation for triceps at the end of a push. 

Forearms are worked 2 days a week and aren't aligned with my program. I do 3 sets of wrist rolls and 3 sets of reverse wrist rolls.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 15, 2008)

I only do one isolation exercise for arms once a week: Biceps Curls. Other than that, only compound lifts for the arms.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

compound and 2 isolation. heavy db hammer curls, and bb curls. triceps bench dips, with plate on lap.. and maybe pushdowns


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on the program im doing. Sometimes ill throw in one or two arm isolation movements for fun, sometimes i wont.

Like most people here, i focus on overall development with compound movements such as rowing and pressing and increased arm size is a side effect of that.


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 15, 2008)

i also do alot of compound exercises which works the arms well. i dont necessarily do a isolation exercises at the end my push/pull days, but i do make sure i have a compound exercise which work the arms more than other compounds exercises. what i means is on my push days i do about about 3-4 sets of dips, which really works the triceps and chest. and on my pull day i do 3-4 sets of close grip chin ups which really works the biceps and lower lats. 

what do you guys think will these two exercises along with the other compound exercises help me get some big gun (well big for me anyway, most liky small for you). thanks in advance.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 15, 2008)

Standing straight bar curls, seated straight bar preachers, db curls, close grip bench, and tricep pushdowns, seated dips on occasion.


----------



## Namo (Jan 15, 2008)

On a rare occasion when I'm not completely dead from my routine, i will throw in a set of DB Curls or hammer curls on a pull day, and skull crushers or tricep pushdowns on a push day...   more for fun than anything


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 15, 2008)

Namo said:


> On a rare occasion when I'm not completely dead from my routine, *i will throw in *a set of DB Curls or hammer curls on a pull day, and skull crushers or tricep pushdowns on a push day...   *more for fun than anything*



but surely its not just for fun is it, i means there must be some benefits from doing them. 

you also said that you do them sometimes if you feel like it.

a lot of people say you should know exactly what you are going to be doing befor start. i usally have a genral idea of what i am going to do in a workout, but sometimes change it, depending on how i feel once i have started. and sometimes i do a whole workout with completely different exercises to what i planed, and to be honist those are the workout i feel i really worked the muscels and feel really good about my self. 

so i guess my question is does wieght lifting really have to be as complicated as some people make out. as long as you work out consistently and with high intensity, and as long as you get a good workout from whatever you do will you still make gains?

because i sometimes begin a workout haveing know idea what i am going to do, and just go by feel and still end up getting a good work. is it so necessary to plain everthing so much. thanks in advance.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 15, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> is it so necessary to plain everthing so much. thanks in advance.


Everyone has his own style. I personally plan my workouts (exercises, reps, weights...) depending on my needs and wants


----------



## Namo (Jan 15, 2008)

I just did what i felt like for the first year of lifting and really got nowhere...  now i am consistent and stick to a routine and i see so much more results...  as far as the adding isolation, it really doesnt concern me, If I dont stimulate my triceps by benching, military presses and dips, or my Bi's with rows and pullups, then i probably am not at the intensity level i should be.

I always know what compound movements I am going to be performing before I start, they are the staple of my routine, the isolation stuff is just something I can go with our without and not really make a huge difference in my progress


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2008)

I have trouble sticking to my plan sometimes. I variate between high rep and low rep days. I love strength more than hypertrophy, so I often times say fuck it on high rep days and do low rep power instead.


----------



## Namo (Jan 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I have trouble sticking to my plan sometimes. I variate between high rep and low rep days. I love strength more than hypertrophy, so I often times say fuck it on high rep days and do low rep power instead.



I can definitely relate to that...


----------



## Rubes (Jan 15, 2008)

i spank frank with each hand once a day


----------



## UFC rocks (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for all the replys, keep up the good work, thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I don't do arm workouts. I do push/pull legs and my arms get hit hard from compound exercises. I add one isolation exercise for biceps at the end of a pull, and one isolation for triceps at the end of a push.
> 
> Forearms are worked 2 days a week and aren't aligned with my program. I do 3 sets of wrist rolls and 3 sets of reverse wrist rolls.



This is me.  

People don't believe me when I tell them that I do one isolation bicep movement per week, if that.

Sooo young.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 17, 2008)

SUPERSET EVERYTHING!!!

Straightbar curls (heaviest weight)
superset w/
standing dumbbell curls (heaviest weight)

one arm preacher dumbbell curls (heaviest weight)
superset w/seated over the head cable pulldowns (heaviest weight)

seated cable one arm curls to finish off! (to failure)


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> SUPERSET EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Straightbar curls (heaviest weight)
> superset w/
> ...



That program sucks. You need way more isolation work than that. Add 6 more sets of Ez-bar curls.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

KelJu said:


> That program sucks. You need way more isolation work than that. Add 6 more sets of Ez-bar curls.





Kelju is fired up today.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Kelju is fired up today.



Uh oh, am I being a dickhead again? I don't have the mindfulness to notice most of the time. 

Oh and, did you get he captains of crush I sent you.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> SUPERSET EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Straightbar curls (heaviest weight)
> superset w/
> ...



I'm your n??º 1 fan Sarah


----------



## largepkg (Jan 17, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> SUPERSET EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> Straightbar curls (heaviest weight)
> superset w/
> ...



Sarah, are you sure you want to train another person with this knowledge?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Uh oh, am I being a dickhead again? I don't have the mindfulness to notice most of the time.
> 
> Oh and, did you get he captains of crush I sent you.



No, with that routine you were well within your rights, actually.

And no, they havent arrived yet. No post in my mailbox, and no notice in the office saying id fucked up and hadnt checked in ages.

Ill ask again tomorrow. When did you send them? I know it takes a while from me to you, ive sent stuff before.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Everyone,

A lot of good information on this topic.  I am trying to grow my arms as well and am doing so by focusing on the compund movements, then finish with one or two isolation movements each usually 3x10.

In one year of lifting now (I will be 52 next month), my arms have grown from 14.5 inches to 16.0 inches.  In this thread I haven't nothing has been written about arm growth (size and time).  I am curious what kind of gains have been made and in what time frame.

As I mentioned above, I have been lifting for 12 months.  During this time my weight has stayed pretty much at 200 lbs. (I am 5 ft 10 in.), but my body fat has dropped from 27% to 22%.  My goal is to pretty much stay at the same weight, maybe gain some weigth, but continue to drop my body fat to 12 - 15%.  I would love for my arms to grow to 18 inches or so. Is this a resonable goal at my age and how long should I expect this to take?  Great forum incidentally - I am fairly new to this forum.


----------



## sudukchung (Jan 17, 2008)

I just worked out my arms..

I do curls 

Tricep workouts.

Forearms

Shoudlers..'

I find working out arms really easy to do


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2008)

Swede said:


> Everyone,
> 
> A lot of good information on this topic.  I am trying to grow my arms as well and am doing so by focusing on the compund movements, then finish with one or two isolation movements each usually 3x10.
> 
> ...




Well I can't tell you what your potential is. Nobody here, not even you, can do that. All I can say is work hard, train and diet smart, and see where it lands you.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

1-2 sets of each elbow extension and flexion at the end of each upper.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

KelJu said:


> That program sucks. You need way more isolation work than that. Add 6 more sets of Ez-bar curls.




The program doesn't suck......it works for me and my guns are pretty big for being a girl.  You should keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Namo (Jan 18, 2008)

What good are big arms with a weak back, chest and legs?


----------



## Namo (Jan 18, 2008)

sudukchung said:


> I just worked out my arms..
> 
> I do curls
> 
> ...



ok?????


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> The program doesn't suck......it works for me and my guns are pretty big for being a girl.  You should keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh boy...


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Oh boy...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


>



nobody gives a shit what you look like, just because you feel you look good, doesnt mean you know how to train other people.

not to be rude.. just sayin


----------



## Rubes (Jan 18, 2008)

oh shit son


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nobody gives a shit what you look like, just because you feel you look good, doesnt mean you know how to train other people.
> 
> not to be rude.. just sayin



I never said I was the best, juust said what I do works for me. Then I gave proof. Where's yours? ...and for the love of God, stop showing us pics of your wife!


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I never said I was the best, juust said what I do works for me. Then I gave proof. Where's yours? ...and for the love of God, stop showing us pics of your wife!



I was rude. I was right, but non the less, rude. 

My body looked pretty good too, before I knew how to properly train. Call it good genetics. My workouts looked a lot like yours. Thankfully, I had my fellow IM members call be retard and dumbass for 6 months before I reconsidering my training program. I did more reading, restructured a training program based off of the principles set forth in the stickies in the Training Forum, and my progress exploded. 

Yes, you are very attractive, and you look like you are in shape, but in spite of your training, not because of it. Appearance is worth just about dog shit. Knowledge means everything. Your training program is not optimal, and just like 3/4 of all the trainers I see, you have no business training people.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 18, 2008)

yesterday my arm workout was lifting beer to my mouth.. repeat for 10 sets.


but yeah, normally I hit them with other things like rows, presses, pullups, chinups, dips etc..


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 18, 2008)

"you look like you are in shape, but in spite of your training, not because of it. Appearance is worth just about dog shit." 

Your opinion means dog shit too! I could care less what you think. I can train whomever I want. End of story.

I only replied to this thread because this poor guy asked what people do for their arm workouts, guys and gals.  I didn't see anyone else being attacked and put down because of what they wrote. Men and women have different routines. Just because something doesn't work for you, doesn't mean it sucks.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)

This arm speaks for itself...


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> this poor guy



She loves me


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 18, 2008)

I think people should shape their body anyway they like. It's not like everyone is going to be in a competition. Metal wants to make his arms bigger then people should help. If someone wants to work on her pigeon chest or fix her upper abs because if it... people should help and not be so mean.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

I like to do super sets of tricep and bicep exercises........I do only sets of 12-15reps....really want to get the blood in there and squeeze.  I like to get the burn and get sore!!!


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you sir (but I already have huge arms )


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

your question was "what do you guys do for arms?"

It wasn't "how do i get big arms?"


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a low rep high volume Volume Junkie on everything. I'm glad I got that out because it think I can heal now.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)

P-funk said:


> your question was "what do you guys do for arms?"
> 
> It wasn't "how do i get big arms?"



I was talking to Cleaner


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> I was talking to Cleaner



ah


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 18, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Thank you sir (but I already have huge arms )




So this is your big build up to your secret workout!! All the school kids are dieing to know!!


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 18, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yes, you are very attractive, and you look like you are in shape, but in spite of your training, not because of it. Appearance is worth just about dog shit. Knowledge means everything. Your training program is not optimal, and just like 3/4 of all the trainers I see, you have no business training people.



Ouch.... damn, there is no protection from KelJu...
anyway, years ago I used to train arms by themselves (I'm pretty sure most of us have made that mistake). I followed a routine called 'armageddon' out of a magazine. I can't remember the whole routine, but it was something like this:
close grip bench
barbell curls
skullcrushers
preachers
pressdowns
alt dmbll curls
overhead extensions
cable curls
Everything was pyramided and each set was to failure.
It was fukkin brutal, and personally not very effective, unless you count having extremely sore elbows as effective.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 18, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> So this you big build up to your *secret* workout!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Ouch.... damn, there is no protection from KelJu...
> anyway, years ago I used to train arms by themselves (I'm pretty sure most of us have made that mistake). I followed a routine called 'armageddon' out of a magazine. I can't remember the whole routine, but it was something like this:
> close grip bench
> barbell curls
> ...



Yeah, anybody can come up with a "brutal" workout. People get that sort of thing confused with "good". Its one thing to have a workout that takes you to muscular failure, but its more difficult coming up with something that will stimulate enough growth while not causing more damage than you can recover.


Gazholes super killer atomic arm blasting mega workout:

Triset 1 (No rest):
Concentration Curls 3x21 (7 partial reps in upper ROM, 7 in lower ROM, 7 full)
Skullcrushers 3x12
Preacher Hammer Curls 3x9 per arm

Triset 2 (No rest):
Overhead tricep extensions - 2x25
Standing bb curls 2x16
Wrist curls 2x100

Triset 3 (No rest):
Dips 1x4
Pullups 1x3
Pushups 1x5


----------



## StanUk (Jan 19, 2008)

Haha nice looking workout there Gaz, gonna give that a try


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, anybody can come up with a "brutal" workout. People get that sort of thing confused with "good". Its one thing to have a workout that takes you to muscular failure, but its more difficult coming up with something that will stimulate enough growth while not causing more damage than you can recover.



I agree, that's why people should NEVER follow the ridiculous routines outlined in the various bodybuilding magazines. A guy I used to train with actually found something one time that supposedly added an inch to your amrs in one day. I don't know if he ever tried it or not, but it was something about supersets every hour for 12 hours. Pure comedy...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Dude, i have to find that...and inch in a day? WTF...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Well that didnt take long:

Get Bigger Arms | How To Add One Inch In One Day on Squidoo


----------



## Namo (Jan 19, 2008)

I heard if you jack off once every hour for a day you add 5 inches on to your wang


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I'm glad to see things didn't get outta hand since I last posted.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## StanUk (Jan 19, 2008)

> Not only will this secret make you gain an inch on your arms in one day, but it will continue to add inches if you repeat the exercise about every six months.



I think this is the best part, I wonder where the six months thing came from?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> Well I'm glad to see things didn't get outta hand since I last posted.



I was gonna reply, but said fuck it instead. Now I'm quite proud of myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

StanUk said:


> I think this is the best part, I wonder where the six months thing came from?



Haha, that is pretty good. Talk about pulling something out of thin air...

The guy is saying do a workout every half an hour...6 sets on the half hour, which will probably take you about 10 minutes, so you have 20 minutes rest between each "workout" lasting in total from 9:00 - 17:00.

How are you gonna have time to eat anything in between all that for a start? Takes me a good half hour to eat a good meal.

Let alone them all being isolation exercises. The whole premise is retarded


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I never said I was the best, juust said what I do works for me. Then I gave proof. Where's yours? ...and for the love of God, stop showing us pics of your wife!



who said you were the best? pic of me in the avitar, and in the gallery.  i dont have a cheap site set up and dedicated to dudes jerking off like yourself.  sorry


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> who said you were the best? pic of me in the avitar, and in the gallery.  i dont have a cheap site set up and dedicated to dudes jerking off like yourself.  sorry



I think Danny81 and Pmorphy1 jerk off to your avi


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 19, 2008)

i do some isolation movements after the related compounds, more so for triceps, maybe a few sets for biceps on back day. i think having a day in my split dedicated to arms robs me of important rest time and just makes it longer before i can come back around and start it over.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I think Danny81 and Pmorphy1 jerk off to your avi



thats scary and fucked up.. but wouldnt suprise me


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, that is pretty good. Talk about pulling something out of thin air...
> 
> The guy is saying do a workout every half an hour...6 sets on the half hour, which will probably take you about 10 minutes, so you have 20 minutes rest between each "workout" lasting in total from 9:00 - 17:00.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought you guys might find that one interesting. I wonder if anyone's ever actually tried it? Well, I'm sure someone has...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 20, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I think Danny81 and Pmorphy1 jerk off to your avi




well, that's somewhat disturbing


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 20, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive.



Shut the fuck up


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Yeah, I thought you guys might find that one interesting. I wonder if anyone's ever actually tried it? Well, I'm sure someone has...



I pity them.


----------



## fitnesssarah (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm done replying to those who are immature and have to hide behind their computer to put others down.  For those of you who have class, I will reply to your messages only.

PS, I also just started my own forum on my site for those who are interested.
My Community - Index

I hope to see you there!
Sarah


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I'm done replying to those who are immature and have to hide behind their computer to put others down.  For those of you who have class, I will reply to your messages only.
> 
> PS, I also just started my own forum on my site for those who are interested.
> My Community - Index
> ...



Yeah cause it wasn't too obvious from the get go you were here to spam.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 20, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I'm done replying to those who are immature and have to hide behind their computer to put others down.  For those of you who have class, I will reply to your messages only.
> 
> PS, I also just started my own forum on my site for those who are interested.
> My Community - Index
> ...


You have a nice ass, but your face is below average at best and you have no boobs.  
I'm not visiting again.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I'm done replying to those who are immature and have to hide behind their computer to put others down.  For those of you who have class, I will reply to your messages only.
> 
> PS, I also just started my own forum on my site for those who are interested.
> My Community - Index
> ...



Get over yourself, nobody cares.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2008)

fitnesssarah said:


> I'm done replying to those who are immature and have to hide behind their computer to put others down.  For those of you who have class, I will reply to your messages only.
> 
> PS, I also just started my own forum on my site for those who are interested.
> My Community - Index
> ...



Wow! I fitness site run by someone that doesn't have a fucking clue how to train. I wonder how long that turd of a site will be up.

Ninja Edit: You have bird legs, and is in desperate need of food. Eat more food, and start training with more compound exercises.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Shut the fuck up



I can't believe this thread is still Alive!


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I can't believe this thread is still Alive!



Are you talking to me?


----------



## kiko (Jan 20, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> You have a nice ass, but your face is below average at best and you have no boobs.
> I'm not visiting again.



I hit it!


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe this is the wrong area to post this but... Can you get herpes, go blind, injure yourself or lose all interest in sex from finding sites like her site on the Internet?? Because I think I just had a 2 cup flash back and I don't feel real good.


----------



## kiko (Jan 21, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Maybe this is the wrong area to post this but... Can you get herpes, go blind, injure yourself or lose all interest in sex from finding sites like her site on the Internet?? Because I think I just had a 2 cup flash back and I don't feel real good.



Don't lie. You hit it too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i dont have a cheap site set up and dedicated to dudes jerking off like yourself. sorry


 
I kinda agree with this, no offense to you Sarah. But the set up of your website looks almost identical to a page for a pornstar or something rather than a fitness site.


----------

